# Bicycle & scooter in one...



## Crazybikelady (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi gents and gals! Wondering if anyone has a clue as to the maker or year of this beauty I'm pickin up tomorrow? Always always wanted one and finally found one! Thanks all!!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 3, 2015)

That is awsome!!! got to be 1930's.....
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/46977-antique-bicycle-scooter


----------



## Crazybikelady (Mar 3, 2015)

bricycle said:


> That is awsome!!! got to be 1930's.....
> http://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/46977-antique-bicycle-scooter




Thanks Bri!!! I'm SOOOO pumped about it! Do u think that the metal seat was replaced with awesome mini long spring? I have only seen these photos? Haven't seen it in person yet.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 3, 2015)

Either that, or you have an earlier Version. It is my opinion that steel saddles didn't really appear till after the war.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 3, 2015)

PS; hope you leave it as is, as the finich is too wonderful to re-paint!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Mar 3, 2015)

bricycle said:


> PS; hope you leave it as is, as the finich is too wonderful to re-paint!




Oh heavens, Bri! Of course not!


----------



## vincev (Mar 3, 2015)

Very kool.I have seen one while in the Amish area of Indiana.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Mar 3, 2015)

vincev said:


> Very kool.I have seen one while in the Amish area of Indiana.




Thanks, Vince! I like traveling to Amish Country here in Ohio and a lot of them have scooters very similar to an Ingo scooter. Very COOL!


----------

